
NYC Hackathon, April 2nd – April 3rd @ NYU - glower
http://hackny.org/hack/
======
_prototype_
I'll be attending from CCNY (CS student). Not sure what to expect though, so
I'm excited to find out! Right now, I'm doing a lot of functional programming,
so I'm not sure what type of web-based hacking I'll be doing in vanilla
Scheme, haha.

~~~
wjr
I on the other side, have no real dev skills just started on Ruby, feel good
with CSS, HTML etc. So I`m also curious how this is going to turnout.

------
look_lookatme
Please note it is the NYC Hackathon _for students only_.

------
bdotdub
Great to see a push for students in the NYC schools to go into the startup
world, and trying to lure them away from finance!

